# Yarrick Tactics IG



## BodyCount (Aug 1, 2010)

Was wanting to open the subject about uses with yarrick in competitive settings. I'm trying to use him in the most efficent setting and would like for others to post tips & tricks they have learned.

My idea:

50 conscripts + Yarrick

two thoughts:

first, using second wave to push the first group with yarrick into the enemy then have a scoring unit in my deployment zone end game. 

Second,  would creed give Yarrick and his conscript squad scout or would the other stop the squad from being able to use scout? (or outflank) 

if possible this would be amazing turn 2 with a astropath causing alot of time for the gun line to gain position or return fire.


----------



## Flame80010 (Dec 2, 2009)

the porblem with that is if you kill off the squad using "Send in the second wave" yarrick is gone forever

and if its just killed off normaly (basicly any flamer/pie plate will acomplish this) then yarrik is by himself


----------



## Strange Dude (Jul 15, 2008)

The problem with Yarrick as with many special characters in the guard codex is that he's expensive in a codex full of killy cheap stuff. In a competitive enviroment you have to maximise the effeciency of your list and Yarrick just isn't points effecient. (excuse appalling spelling son woke me up early not finished first coffee).


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

And why take Conscripts in the first place? Guardsmen are vastly better and are only one or two points more expensive, and they get better Weapon options etc.

Midnight


----------



## BodyCount (Aug 1, 2010)

If you take 50 with 2nd wave your looking at a big reduction in cost. And conscripts are equal in cc


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

They aren't IIRC, they have a lower WS and higher chance of running away (Except of course with Yarrick). This is from memory, I'll have a look in the 'Dex tomorrow (I'm sleepy)

Midnight

Why of whys, when you have a list with Marbo and Ogryns in it, do you need such assault units as Conscripts? They can only tarpit one unit, and that will probably cost as much as they do (260pts+).


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

I use Yarrick in Narrative-driven games, so not competitive ones. He's a good boost to a large unit of Ogryns, but like I say it's not competitive, been 400+ points.

The big problem is his points cost, and the fact you could field 2 decent CCS's for similar points..Yarrick doesn't fit the notion of effective, but he is ok for fluffy lists.


----------



## BodyCount (Aug 1, 2010)

I think i'm turning from yarrick to a Lord Commissar with carapace armor and a powerfist in addition to a preist with evisorator. putting both in the same squad of 50 conscripts.

Pros: more powerfist attacks than yarrick alone, ld 10 stubborn with execute is better than fearless i won't take massive wound checks after losing combat with "the tar pit" keep the reroll buff and come in 30 points cheaper. imo good savings, but yarrick is very tough to kill.

can anyone verify if creed would give this conscript IC combo scout?


----------



## BodyCount (Aug 1, 2010)

keep in mind its about making this strat work to its best ability I'm not busting this stuff out in a serious tourny, just house games.


----------

